
Princeton’s Ad-Blocking Superweapon May Put an End to the Ad-Blocking Arms Race - octosphere
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9a4yny/princetons-ad-blocking-superweapon-may-put-an-end-to-the-ad-blocking-arms-race
======
c1sc0
Why don’t we go about this problem another way: instead of blocking the ads
let’s just extract the content? Hash it. Put it on a modern-day Pirate Bay &
load the content from a cache, skipping the ad bs altogether.

------
tomatotomato37
I'm not really sure ad detection was the biggest issue versus actually
stripping the ad from the website without killing the website in the process.
The current war seems to be between ad blocker-blockers and ad blocker-
blocker-blockers.

